# Young Coastal Carpet Python Observation



## RickB (Jul 13, 2017)

Noticed something today when my Coastal was taken outside for some closely supervised exercise and warming up in the sun. It is about 4 months old and about 55cm long.
This is probably the 4th time I have done this and noted this same behaviour since getting my snake about 3 weeks ago. Just want to pass it on and see if anybody else has noticed this kind of behaviour with a Coastal Carpet Python.
Let it climb on an external brick pillar/pylon which gets plenty of direct winter sun and after about a minute the snake started moving away from the direct sunlight and onto the cooler bricks on the other side of the pillar/column. It seemed happy to bask with its body partly in the sun and partly out. Spent probably 30 minutes out in the sun and it seemed comfortable with the area and quite easily held itself in the gaps between the brickwork.
Has anybody else noticed this behaviour where a snake seems to prefer a cooler area over a warm one?


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 13, 2017)

This is the same reason we only have a portion of enclosures heated, some snakes prefer the cold end, but they use the warm end aswell, etc

(If that made any sense)
We give them the option, just as you seen he wanted to go to the cold part and he could!


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 13, 2017)

The brickwork in the sun would possibly be too hot for it to stay on it too long. All reptiles thermoregulate, meaning they will go wherever they feel most comfortable.


----------



## Buggster (Jul 13, 2017)

Ive always put it down to snakes (particularly younger animals) being more wary of being out in the open.
Being in an exposed, well light area leaves them prone to attacks from other animals


----------



## RickB (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks for your input Bl69aze and pinefamily. It makes sense that the snake will go to where it feels comfortable. I had thought (mistakenly) it would like to bask in the warmth of the sun, but clearly this was not the case.

Thanks also to Buggster for your thoughts on this. It make sense there is an inbuilt wariness by the snake when they are out in the open.

I am still very new to all this and learn from these posts and from many others posting their experiences.


----------

